# Mark Knopfler: great video



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're fan of Mark Knopfler or Dire Straits, you'll love this video. On my computer (or maybe my service provider - Rogers, I hate you!) its super slow to load. But, its well worth it when it does. Basically, the story of Mark Knopflers journey through all of his hallmark guitars, and his lifelong guitar obsession.

http://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=-1623526&id=163932778&hash=22c57d033c4d7b5c&hd=3


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It just might be the source that is slow.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Watched it. Loved it. Thanks for posting this. Mark is my alltime favorite player. Saw him and somebody named Bob a few weeks back when they passed through town. Great show.
Regards,


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

really really great, thanks for this!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for posting. Some sweet guitars, makes me want to build an arch top.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was really great, thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I enjoyed that too. Liked part 4 with John Monteleone.


----------



## Dannypop (Oct 2, 2012)

I really enjoyed this, thanks for posting!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i watch stuff on this site...knock the resolution down from 720 to 480 and it'll load faster...(or lower if you can stand it)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i watch stuff on this site...knock the resolution down from 720 to 480 and it'll load faster...(or lower if you can stand it)


Yes...doing this worked very well for me.

*@ bagpipe*...Many thanks for the link. Thoroughly enjoyed watching this.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That was a great way to spend some lazy time on a Sunday evening. Thanks for the link!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Could only squeeze a few minutes in (we're not supposed to stream things at work), but it looks like a delightful show. BTW, is it me or do Mark Knopfler and Neill Innes (Bonzos, Python, Rutles) look like twins separated at birth?


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi guys!

If anyone is interested, here are my achievements on the study of style and art of Mark Knopfler.

I would be happy reviews, criticism and suggestions.


Here's a link to my channel on YouTube.

Pavel Blokhin


----------

